# In the ballpark???



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Just want to make sure im in the ballpark...... feel free to agree or disagree - I might be a little low, the employee expense has me off a bit

1. 3/4 ton pickup with 8.5' straight blade
1. Skidsteer with 10' pusher
Total of 3 employees

1-4" $410
4-8" $512
8-12" $615
12-15" $720
15"+ is $100/additional inch

Walks $100

Salt about a ton/bulk $200ish

Red area only = 2.7 Acres obviously the building is not part of it


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice avatar of Jen.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I would go higher, but everyone's market is different. This is what i would go 
Ice control only 500 
1-4 800
4-8 1500
8-12 2000
15+ 3500


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Fisherboy, kind of thought I was low after sleeping on it. Its my first year bidding with a skidsteer and pusher


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

check ur inbox i sent u a mesaage


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know, you don't seem that far off to me, I am thinking a hour and a half with the equipment you have on site, unless I am missing something, It is a little low, but I know that Fisherboy's pricing wouldn't fly around here (no offence). Looks like there is lots of places to pile snow too, so that isn't going to slow you down. Nice open pushes, etc should make this a fast property to do.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

In my opinion, thats a skid steer only site... you can do almost 2 ac an hour with a skid and experienced operator and 8-10 box... depending on where you are to put the snow, it looks as though you might have some short runs which would be a perfect combo for the skid. I do a 3 ac property with a skid only and it works out very well. That being said, whats your trigger depth? will the skiddy be left on site? how many times do they expect you to got back during a storm ie 1-4 one time, 4-8 2 times, ect ect......?.. is the place open 24 hours?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Mick76;1290979 said:


> In my opinion, thats a skid steer only site... you can do almost 2 ac an hour with a skid and experienced operator and 8-10 box... depending on where you are to put the snow, it looks as though you might have some short runs which would be a perfect combo for the skid. I do a 3 ac property with a skid only and it works out very well. That being said, whats your trigger depth? will the skiddy be left on site? how many times do they expect you to got back during a storm ie 1-4 one time, 4-8 2 times, ect ect......?.. is the place open 24 hours?


Truck is just there for the salting and support (there is a drive through) and he can do behind the building while the skid gets the big parkig lots.
Skidsteer to be left on site with the salt pile also
1" Trigger
No mandated trips per snowfall
Not open 24 hours

Id rather be high and not get it than low and get it. Im going to add about $100-150 per pricepoint and hand it in.

Mick you have a nice website, I hope I can keep working on mine to jazz it up like yours
pawinterservices.com


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Get rid of the truck or have him there for alittle windrowing and such and have him go to another site (maximize your efficiencys sp?) I'm not from your area but say you get $100 per hour for your skid... on a 1-4 inch storm, are you going to be there 4 hours? (for your rate of $410)... not if your good at snow removal you won't. Base everything off of your hourly rate. (costs per hour ...labor $20, fuel $10, depreciation $3. insurances $7, overhead $15, maint $5.....this totals $60 per hour to run your skid (your actual #'s will vary and these arn't mine but you get the idea)... on that site if it took 2 hours to do, you'd make $290 ..........$410 you'd charge minus your expenses of $120(minus taxes of course) based on your current bid in the 1-4 range...or if you look at it another way, you would have made $145 per hour for employees doing the work for you... That would be a solid bid IN MY AREA.....
Good luck to you!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

MatthewG;1290980 said:


> Husband out of town?.....
> Need Plowing?...
> Call us.....


Am I not the only one who lol'd at this??

:laughing:


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1291024 said:


> Am I not the only one who lol'd at this??
> 
> :laughing:


I've got to start reading signatures more often. That is absolutely priceless!!!!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha glad to provide the laugh, I am seriously considering putting it on my truck maybe just the rear cab glass or something


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd say add the $100 or so and you'd be ok IMO.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lilweeds;1291460 said:


> I'd say add the $100 or so and you'd be ok IMO.


$100? this lot is worth much more then that, I am not sure if you are being serious or not


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Buck,
What rate do you get per hour for your skiddys?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lilweeds;1291460 said:


> I'd say add the $100 or so and you'd be ok IMO.





buckwheat_la;1291630 said:


> $100? this lot is worth much more then that, I am not sure if you are being serious or not


I re read lilweeds comments, I miss understood what he was saying, my bad


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Mick76;1291646 said:


> Buck,
> What rate do you get per hour for your skiddys?


I get $75/hour for my single speed skids, $100/hour for my 2 speed skid and my 910 loader. I did make a mistake with my comment above, misread his lilweeds comment.

When I look at that property, I see 3-6hrs depending on

-how many cars are left on site
-where snow needs to be piled
-how picky you need to be close to building ie loading docks etc

Also, (not trying to cause a fight) but seems to me there is more then 2.7acres there too, when I figured out my stalls sq footage, and worked the math for the rest (very roughly|) I had it closer to 3.5-4acres


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1291024 said:


> Am I not the only one who lol'd at this??
> 
> :laughing:


I thought I was the only one that caught that... That killed me.
"I would rather be high and not get it , than low and get it"????!!
How's that? you know what it cost's you per hour to be in business, you know what it cost's to be profitable? How can you just throw that out there? At what amount is it not worth getting it? Do you have other work in the area? Is it a high profile job for your company? Is it a pre existing account or new and your just adding the skid??(sorry if I missed that) 
Welcome to the world of self employment. How about being high on everything, but happy, and no work?
I am not busting your balls but you probably know the answer to your question, know who is bidding against you and know where the low water mark is.
Screw being high but happy, put in what is a fair bid for you and stick your neck out there.
I did a Wal Mart last year and made jack, so believe me, I understand being low, however I had 3 other accounts within a half mile so it ended up being a good season, but not great. However I didn't lose money at the Wal Mart and I kept my equipment working.
Unless the bottom falls out, I won't be doing the Wal Mart this year, but never say never. 
Good luck.Just my opinion. 
Chris


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

As a follow-up I didnt get the work, they gave me no explanation as to why


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

MatthewG;1297345 said:


> As a follow-up I didnt get the work, they gave me no explanation as to why


I hate it when they don't give an explanation especially when I ask for one. I'll usually press the issue abit to find out why but 9 times out of 10 its price. Curious as to what your final #'s were....pm me if you'd like.... but like you said you'd rather be high and not get the job then low and regret it......With any bids I lose I usually stop in if I see the current contractor is doing a lousy job and if he is see if they would be interested in me doing their place for the rest of the season.....with them signing a 3 year contract of course


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

that lot is 3.4 acres I think your bid was close


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

MatthewG;1297345 said:


> As a follow-up I didnt get the work, they gave me no explanation as to why


You got underbid by 50%. That's probably pretty close....


----------

